# Palomino or sorrel?



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

sorrel, looks reddish to me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to say chestnut/sorrel with flaxen. If she was palomino, even with sooty, I would expect her tail to be more blonde/white and not as reddish as it appears to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorrel. Red is present in both palominos and blacks, so it's not surprising she's sorrel.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

My Mare is a Sorrel/ Flaxen as well, and her Dam was a Pally, and her foal was a Pally


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay then guess I'm wrong xD flaxsen chestnut she is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sorrel with a golden sheen..


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Nope I definitely agree with you, OP. Palomino. 
Too much of a golden/yellow tone to be a sorrel, plus the tail screams palomino to me. However, I can see why most people would say sorrel. 

ETA: Better quality pictures would help solidify that she is in fact palomino.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

AnnaLover said:


> Nope I definitely agree with you, OP. Palomino.
> Too much of a golden/yellow tone to be a sorrel, plus the tail screams palomino to me. However, I can see why most people would say sorrel.
> 
> ETA: Better quality pictures would help solidify that she is in fact palomino.


Shadows are long in the pictures which means the sun is low and casting more yellow light on everything. Time of day and how much cloud cover there is will always mess up true colors in photography, which can be beautiful for art and a nightmare for color identification :lol:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Better quality photos with better lighting would definitely help. Regardless, it is the tones of the coat more than the lighting in the pictures that is making me sway toward palomino (if that makes sense), though I understand that the position of the sun/time of day is making her more yellow than she probably is in reality.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know, she is just a weird color lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Flaxen sorrel, no doubt.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a perfect example that I just came across of a palomino really similar to this mare.


----------



## millymei36 (Jan 24, 2015)

My first thought was 'flaxen chestnut'.

However, I think the light gives her a more palomino-y look than sorrel, if forced to pick between those options  

Better lighting would help!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Testing would be the definitive answer. She'll either have cream or she won't. I would say sorrel with flaxen from the pics. I have a few that are marked palomino by the vet and I know they are Sorrel with flaxen no possible pally in the mix. You'd think the vet would know better.


----------



## LPH (Nov 1, 2014)

Palominos can go from very dark to very light depending on the seasons. Do you have pictures from the warm months?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^Good point! Pics from different seasons would be great!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

AnnaLover said:


> Here's a perfect example that I just came across of a palomino really similar to this mare.


This horse is much more golden than the OP's horse with what seems to be a lighter tail.

OP's mare also seems to be lighter on her coronets, which I believe is a tell-tale sign of a chestnut? Horse is gorgeous either way!


----------

